# Some Taliban Commanders Didn't MEAN Their Night Letter Threats....



## The Bread Guy (29 Aug 2009)

....if you believe the alleged Talib commander quoted in today's _Globe & Mail_


> ....Mullah Ahmad, a Taliban commander who claims to have 100 fighters in Wardak province, said “nobody succeeded to come out and vote. This election was only for the government.”
> 
> “Their election was a very big failure,” said the senior Taliban commander who spoke to The Globe.
> 
> ...



Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight....


----------



## Greymatters (31 Aug 2009)

I read it on Al-Jazeera, so it must be true!  Everyone knows what a sterling reputation they have for unbiased reporting...


----------



## Franko (31 Aug 2009)

So let me get this straight...night letters are only _*veiled threats*_ and not to be taken seriously?

Perhaps they should explain that to the civilians they (Taliban) had executed last fall. I'm sure their families will be relieved to hear that lovely little tidbit of information.

I'm so glad the Globe and Mail are taking stock in what these murderers and thugs are saying and turning a deaf ear as to what NATO and our own troops _*are actually*_ doing over there right now.

Regards


----------



## MarkOttawa (31 Aug 2009)

A letter in the _Globe and Mail_:

Talking to the Taliban
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/opinions/letters-to-the-editor/talking-to-the-taliban/article1270241/



> Eric Morse [Director, Communications
> http://www.rcmi.org/index.php?action=display&cat=51 ]
> Toronto
> 
> ...



Dr Goebbels on the line?

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Greymatters (31 Aug 2009)

Good example presented!


----------

